# Slight Surging During Regen



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, its been happening on mine for a good year or year and a half now. Not sure why but the behavior is identical to what you are describing.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you had your fuel filter changed at all?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never noticed this in mine.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> I've never noticed this in mine.


Never happened on mine either, but someone with a high mileage 2010 model diesel was using much more fuel than before and a new fuel filter brought it back again.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, both mine do it, sometimes it's barely noticeable. That said my Cummins Bluetec diesel truck does it, with every regen, and it's quite harsh. Compared to what the Cruze does, it's not even on the same order of magnitude. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

In theory, it makes sense. It needs to inject more fuel to perform the regen, but when you get to heavy acceleration, it's putting in enough fuel to keep the temps up. It probably just has a slight delay when you command more acceleration for it to adjust the extra fuel needed, if any at all.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Have you had your fuel filter changed at all?


Yes. I'm at 45,000 miles right now, and I changed the fuel filter about 8 months ago at around 34,000 miles.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Never noticed that on my 15 with 19.5k miles, looks like my fuel filter will get changed around 40k miles


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

have noticed this as well.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Happens all the time in my car. It is normal due to the regen process and the extra fuel being dumped into the system.


----------

